# x trail 2.0l petrol throttle sensor problem



## iannic70 (Jan 4, 2009)

hi,

hopefully someone can help me.

my x trail is a 2003 and the mil light came on and gave the fault code p0122,the throttle sensor.
i month down the line and two different throttle sensors and also the sensor at the pedal we are no further forward.

it just keeps saying its the sensor at fault when you plug it in,

anyone any ideas at all??

many thanks

ian

scotland


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Ian,

Whoever is replacing your TPS and Accelerator Pedal Position Sensors needs to perform the idle relearn and pedal position re-learn as per THIS guide.


----------



## iannic70 (Jan 4, 2009)

hi there,

thank you very much for this. i will take this to the garage where the cars is. dont think they have done this,could be the answer.

if this works i`ll walk all the way to sydney and shake your hand !!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

iannic70 said:


> if this works i`ll walk all the way to sydney and shake your hand !!


LOL  No worries mate, but that's a super long walk  Am sure we can meet somewhere in the middle. hahahaha


----------



## iannic70 (Jan 4, 2009)

hi, 
not heard anything yet but it will be my luck i own the first x trail that never goes again !!

will let you know soon ,hopefully !!


----------



## iannic70 (Jan 4, 2009)

hi,

unfortunately we have tried the re-learn you suggested but still no go.

not looking good


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

did the mechanic check the voltage ? it may not be the tps. how many km has your ride done ? have u ever cleaned the throttle body ?


----------



## iannic70 (Jan 4, 2009)

TKH said:


> did the mechanic check the voltage ? it may not be the tps. how many km has your ride done ? have u ever cleaned the throttle body ?


hi,thanks for your reply

i`m sure we have checked the voltage and it is lower than it should be.
the car has done 56,000 miles,not sure what that is in km`s.

as far as i`m aware the tps has never been of the car. i have had it for 2 years now and done 14,000 miles without the slightest problem.

i did get a second hand tps and it does not work either with the same readings i`m sure, a new one is £914 plus vat, and if it doesnt work its yours to keep.

nissan have had a look but have no ideas as they say there isnt a problem here,which appears to be true as i cannot find another one on this planet with the same fault as mine.
ironically if you reset the car via the tester it works until you turn the car of and the mil comes on again.

its 6 weeks now and looking as though it wont turn a wheel again. if this is the case i will be gutted as my last car was a ford galaxy people carrier which died because of an immobiliser fault and it never went again either.

thinking of buying a bike !!!


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

can you drive the truck when the MIL lights up. your posting wasn't clear about this point.

something to try ? run an earth wire from the throttle body to the car body.


----------



## iannic70 (Jan 4, 2009)

TKH said:


> can you drive the truck when the MIL lights up. your posting wasn't clear about this point.
> 
> something to try ? run an earth wire from the throttle body to the car body.


hi,

thanks again for your reply.

when the mil comes on it wont rev. when it is reset it does seem to work until you switch it of again.

i will get in touch with the garage and pass on what yoiu have suggested


have you heard of this problem before as i cannot find anyone who has?

thanks again

ian

edinburgh,scotland


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

when the mil comes on, it will not rev. then you are in limp mode.

if it were my ride, i would do the following

:clean the throttle body. i understand the code is a p0122, nothing related to the tb, but worth a try. many of us have cleaned the tb and each of us have a somewhat different method. check through the forum. the garage should be able to perform this relatively simple maintenance.

:run the earth too. it may or may not help. however, it does not cost much to do so. i have earthed my ride - don't find any difference.

:how is your battery and alternator's condition. i doubt this is the cause, but really no harm in checking. since your ride is two plus years since you purchased, i assume you have not changed the battery. in our region, batteries last two to three years average. in the uk, have no idea. moreover, you are not doing much milage (as you indicated) and this could drain the battery.

can't think of anything else.


----------



## iannic70 (Jan 4, 2009)

TKH said:


> when the mil comes on, it will not rev. then you are in limp mode.
> 
> if it were my ride, i would do the following
> 
> ...


hi,

thanks again for your reply.

i`m sure the battery is the original from new though nor 100%.

i will copy this and e mail it to the garage and see how it goes

again,thanks for your time and advice

ian


----------



## iannic70 (Jan 4, 2009)

hi folks,

possibly good news at last.

the garage have just called me and they have found a broken wire in the harness coming through the bukhead !!!

i feel like i have won the lottery !!

thanks to all who suggested ideas

ian


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Good stuff Ian, glad it's all sorted.


----------



## Beun7 (Apr 29, 2010)

*TPS error - at least that's what the ecm thinks*

Guys, here's a related challenge..

engine light came on, runs in fail safe mode (max 2000rpm), code 2135 (TPS) according to the shade tree mechanic test reported on this forum. had it scanned by the Nissan guys but as expected no great insights from them - they got a few TPS codes too and they recommended to replace the throttle/sensor assy again as expected.

what I've tried so far:
- cleaned throttle. WORKED! MIL gone, running normal - until 2 km later when hit a bump in the road. Car stalled. Cleaned, opened throttle again - car runs again but only in fail safe mode, with MIL on.
- replaced throttle/sensor assy by one from a wrecker. same issue. cleaned that throttle too and disconnected battery for 2 days. same issue. Would there be an issue with ecm now - as the shadetree mechanisc scan no longer works (can't get the MIL light to blink unlike a week a go), I have run engine a while without TPS harness connected?

can't visually find any TPS wiring issues - though don't know where to find the ecm to measure open circuits..

background: 2002 x-trail, manual, QR25. problems seem to have started (engine running rough - mainly at low revs) after getting bogged on a beach.

any views?


----------



## iannic70 (Jan 4, 2009)

Beun7 said:


> Guys, here's a related challenge..
> 
> engine light came on, runs in fail safe mode (max 2000rpm), code 2135 (TPS) according to the shade tree mechanic test reported on this forum. had it scanned by the Nissan guys but as expected no great insights from them - they got a few TPS codes too and they recommended to replace the throttle/sensor assy again as expected.
> 
> ...


hi there,

my problems when they started are similar to what you have here. when the breakdown man reset my car via the scart plug at the dash it ran ok till i stopped and started again.

after nearly seven weeks and lots of hair pulled out by the garage they found a broken wire in the harness from the sensor towards the ecu. the wire did not look broken on the outside, it was broken within hence how it took so long,however had a happy ending.
i`m not sure if this is the same but there does not seem to be a problem with the throttle sensors as i could not find one anywhere on this planet that had been replaced that was the fault.

what year and model is it you have?


----------



## Beun7 (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks iannic.

I'll try and measure the resistance through the wires between the tps and ecu. In your earlier description you mentioned the wire being broken near the 'bukhead' - can't find a translation of that- what is it?

my exy is T30, 2002.


----------



## iannic70 (Jan 4, 2009)

hi there,

it should say bulkhead,between the dashboard and the engine compartment

hope this helps

ian


----------



## iannic70 (Jan 4, 2009)

Beun7 said:


> thanks iannic.
> 
> I'll try and measure the resistance through the wires between the tps and ecu. In your earlier description you mentioned the wire being broken near the 'bukhead' - can't find a translation of that- what is it?
> 
> my exy is T30, 2002.


also, i did a lot of searching on the internet via this site and a uk based x trail forum and it is clearly not a common fault.

i was fortunate that the garage who had the car were determined to find the fault.nissan had a look but they were not interested to be honest.if its not simple they dont seem to care.

really hope you get to the bottom of it

ian


----------



## zeffallan (Sep 9, 2011)

*2004 Xtrail wont rev up*

Hello, 

I know there are similar posts regarding this problem but for me, after driving for about an hour i stopped and shut off the engine to buy something. After about 15 minutes started it again but the MIL now is ON. Rev it up but it doesnt respond. I just then drove it back home with my RPM being able only to reach 1100 RPM. In the morning, I tried starting it and was OK. Test drove for about 10 minutes and was OK. Shut it off again to have my daily morning routines. After about an hour, started it but there goes the MIL again. With MIL ON, i just decided to drive it to my workplace which is quite near, the 15 minutes usual travel took me about 45 minutes, upon arriving shut it down and tried starting again after about 10 minutes and the MIL warning again is gone. Havent done any checks and Im thinking there might be some loose connection, broken wire or grounded wire on the TPS. PLease help if you have something in mind.


----------



## Beun7 (Apr 29, 2010)

just to complete this story: after installing the second (ex wrecker) throttle body, doing the throttle relearn and find out MIL still on & car in limb mode, I was pretty desperate and decided to move the throttle valve a bit up and down by hand (having the air intake off) and.. all was well and I've been driving it around for 60,000 km with no probs..


----------



## rishidabideen (Aug 2, 2014)

*Nissan X-trail APP sensor problems*

Hi Guys,

I have a NT31 2007 model X-trail from japan. I live in Trinidad and Tobago.I recently got the engine light coming on, when I did the diagnostic the APP sensor came up. When I ordered this sensor from the local Nissan dealer using the chassis number of the vehicle the sensor that came caused the idle to be much higher than the original setting. when I plug in the old one the engine is idling perfect. The engine light comes now and again, once I restart the vehicle it clears the engine check light.
Can anyone advise me what I should do please.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Salt water may have gotten into the pedal sensor and/or the related harness connectors.


----------



## Alexcabanne (Jan 24, 2020)

Man I cannot believe it! I took my car to the mechanic and he didn't know what to do. Now I followed this guide and for the first time since I bought my car is idling any 700rpm it used to idle at 2000rpm! You are a genius! Thanks a lot!


----------

